# ISO Sauces/ dips to dip artichoke leaves in



## larry_stewart (Feb 10, 2008)

Just curious if anyone has any suggestions on sauces to dip artichoke leaves in.  Ive always either dipped it in garlic/ butter , sometimes with a hint of lemon  and also Ive dipped it in an italian oil/ vinegar based dressing ( good seasons)  Just curious about other ideas to add variety.

thanks


----------



## QSis (Feb 10, 2008)

I always make the garlic/butter/lemon thing, too, Larry. Another common dip is Hollandaise.

A Google search turned up some other great-looking ideas  artichoke dipping sauce - Google Search

Lee


----------

